# VIP622 No Fuss No Muss... I think



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Dish CSR. I ordered the VIP 622 for $49 and do not have to trade a unit in. They told me I should receive the unit within the next 10 days with an installation date of February 20th. I thought the price was $299? I asked him to confirm this price with someone and he did. Anyone else experience this price? I'm thinking it's too good to be true.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

YOu are most likely right Jerry. My guess is that you ordered a 211. I would call and confirm with another CSR before you get disappointed and a 211 arrives.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Same exact thing happened to me this afternoon. Figured I'd go with it in case it was "real"; follow up call confirmed it wasn't (mine turned out to be a SD DVR, 942 maybe???). Anyway, had to redo everything. They did give me $25 off the real price for my inconvenience.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, I figure it's too good to be true. I haven't called back yet. Going to wait till the wait time is not quite so long.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Just talked to Dish... they have my order as a VIP622. I asked if I needed to upgrade my dishes and they said I did not. I have Dish500 and another Dish for HD. Is there any advantage to going with a Dish1000?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

JerryLA said:


> Just talked to Dish... they have my order as a VIP622. I asked if I needed to upgrade my dishes and they said I did not. I have Dish500 and another Dish for HD. Is there any advantage to going with a Dish1000?


If you already have a Dish 500 and another for 61.5 (not sure about 148 for the West Coast) you should be fine.. as programming for 129 is being mirrored.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Can we merge some of these threads into 1, 2 or 3 threads for the VIP622? There's too much information here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Can we merge some of these threads into 1, 2 or 3 threads for the VIP622? There's too much information here.


I considered that ... but merging threads can make a bigger mess by mixing in posts that made perfect sense with no posts between them with odd posts on a different thought.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a more relaxed day.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

James Long said:


> I considered that ... but merging threads can make a bigger mess by mixing in posts that made perfect sense with no posts between them with odd posts on a different thought.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a more relaxed day.


Sorry to tell you this but I think that things are only going to go downhill untill people actually get the 622. There are going to be very few people that get them over the next 2 weeks cause of the faulty chip recall.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is completely beside the point. The problem today was getting one ordered. That's what I was referring to. The rush on the phones and the forum to share information. It has nothing to do with an alleged 'recall' of an unreleased receiver.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My friend (a current E* customer) called yesterday to get one, and they told him it would be $299.00 up front. Unfortunately he can't afford that right now. Why is E* making it so expensive for current customers to get a new DVR? New customers don't have to pay the up front costs. Where's the loyalty at for current customers? Couldn't E* allow current customers to rent or make payments on the new box instead?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Why is E* making it so expensive for current customers to get a new DVR?


E* is in the business of making a profit. Consider the actual mark up on the models they are having manufactured. Even at $299, the actual cost to them for the manufacturing is less, but $299 is considerably less than the retail price. With that cost to the leaser, and the 18 month commitment, if someone gets cold feet, then penalties apply plus the equipment is returned to them. With their strategy, it may be worth will to invest in their stock! Also, E* has many other expenses like the cost of new satellites and many other expenses like overhead, and of course supplying us with programming. As there are increased number of receiver models produced, the cost will be less thus making a bigger profit margin. We will continue to pay mostly because they are a private industry catering to the public and this is America where everyone has the opportunity to be successful.


----------



## Zappy (Feb 2, 2006)

My VIP 622 was scheduled by Dish to be installed today (2/2/06) in the AM. They called today to reschedule it for the afternoon. I hope that this is not an ominous sign that the install date was too good to be true. Does anyone know if they really have the 622 available for installs right now?

Sincerely, Zappy


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

rollua1 said:


> Sorry to tell you this but I think that things are only going to go downhill untill people actually get the 622. There are going to be very few people that get them over the next 2 weeks cause of the faulty chip recall.


My friend that works at DishDirect was told there wont be any available for 6 weeks due to this. However, every time I call Dish in the past 2 days to confirm my install all tell me that im still getting it on the 21st and that there's no recall. *shrug*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

boylehome said:


> E* is in the business of making a profit. Consider the actual mark up on the models they are having manufactured. Even at $299, the actual cost to them for the manufacturing is less, but $299 is considerably less than the retail price. With that cost to the leaser, and the 18 month commitment, if someone gets cold feet, then penalties apply plus the equipment is returned to them. With their strategy, it may be worth will to invest in their stock! Also, E* has many other expenses like the cost of new satellites and many other expenses like overhead, and of course supplying us with programming. As there are increased number of receiver models produced, the cost will be less thus making a bigger profit margin. We will continue to pay mostly because they are a private industry catering to the public and this is America where everyone has the opportunity to be successful.


Probably also worth considering that... as far as I know... you could get a leased receiver today, spill a Pepsi on it tomorrow, and they have to send a replacement for it. I'm sure some customers are worse on their receivers than others and many get replaced for reasons like that... hence the $299 charge to recoup some money AND help remind customers to take care of the units they just paid a bunch of moolah for.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

boylehome said:


> E* is in the business of making a profit. Consider the actual mark up on the models they are having manufactured. Even at $299, the actual cost to them for the manufacturing is less, but $299 is considerably less than the retail price. With that cost to the leaser, and the 18 month commitment, if someone gets cold feet, then penalties apply plus the equipment is returned to them. With their strategy, it may be worth will to invest in their stock! Also, E* has many other expenses like the cost of new satellites and many other expenses like overhead, and of course supplying us with programming. As there are increased number of receiver models produced, the cost will be less thus making a bigger profit margin. We will continue to pay mostly because they are a private industry catering to the public and this is America where everyone has the opportunity to be successful.


Then they should come up with some kind of payment system for those who don't have the money for the total up front costs. Do you think if he called back he could get them to do something like that? Thanks.


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

Zappy said:


> My VIP 622 was scheduled by Dish to be installed today (2/2/06) in the AM. They called today to reschedule it for the afternoon. I hope that this is not an ominous sign that the install date was too good to be true. Does anyone know if they really have the 622 available for installs right now?
> 
> Sincerely, Zappy


did you get the 622 installed? Let us know, thanks


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Then they should come up with some kind of payment system for those who don't have the money for the total up front costs. Do you think if he called back he could get them to do something like that? Thanks.


It would really be great if they do have assistance programs and maybe it would be worth the try. Don't they just prefer the customer to use a credit card or other means of payment? HDMe illustrates a good point as a reason why the company charges the amount that they do. I really didn't consider the faction (kids roughhousing, accidents and the like) that are more prone to damaging equipment, or even more, those who neglect to pay the fees or return the equipment once on-board. I think we better stop before someone there sees this and increases the current equipment lease cost.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

boylehome said:


> It would really be great if they do have assistance programs and maybe it would be worth the try. Don't they just prefer the customer to use a credit card or other means of payment? HDMe illustrates a good point as a reason why the company charges the amount that they do. I really didn't consider the faction (kids roughhousing, accidents and the like) that are more prone to damaging equipment, or even more, those who neglect to pay the fees or return the equipment once on-board. I think we better stop before someone there sees this and increases the current equipment lease cost.


I don't think Dish or any company needs to get into the financial assistance game, watching Satellite TV should not become a welfare program, a HD Reciever and an HD set are luxury items. If someone does not have the income to afford this kind of electronics, then they should not be spending it on high tech TV gear, irregardless of whether its leased or otherwise..


----------



## chicagofilms (Feb 4, 2006)

I had the same thing happen then I ordered on 2-1. I said I wanted to trade in my 811 for a ViP622. I was told $49 & installation this Sunday, 2-5 between 8-12. I repeated "I'm getting the new 622?" about 4-5 times and each time was told "Yes, the new dual tuner HD DVR, the 622".

I called back yesterday after reading all the stories here & on other sites and told the rep I was hearing of delays and I wanted to make sure I was getting the new 622. The rep once again assured me that yes, I'm getting a 622 installed this Sunday.

If all goes well, I'll have it up and running in time for kickoff! 

But in the back of my mind I'm expecting the guy to show up with a 625 or 211.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I know what you mean chicago... I've called back twice to confirm the installation date and the unit. They still have me scheduled for the 20th for a 622. Can I assume that if I get the 622 next week, and they are not replacing my Dish500, that I should be able to disconnect the 921, plug in the 622 and be up and running? The CSR told me there was no need for me to switch to a DISH1000, at least at this time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

chicagofilms said:


> I had the same thing happen then I ordered on 2-1. I said I wanted to trade in my 811 for a ViP622. I was told $49 & installation this Sunday, 2-5 between 8-12. I repeated "I'm getting the new 622?" about 4-5 times and each time was told "Yes, the new dual tuner HD DVR, the 622".
> 
> I called back yesterday after reading all the stories here & on other sites and told the rep I was hearing of delays and I wanted to make sure I was getting the new 622. The rep once again assured me that yes, I'm getting a 622 installed this Sunday.
> 
> ...


Hey did you get this installed yet? Was it the 622?


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

My install date is Feb 20th. They told me I could expect the unit shipped to my home in the next 7-10 days. That was on the 1st. We'll see what happens. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chicagofilms (Feb 4, 2006)

Installer just left. Just like I thought, I still have no 622. Despite numerous calls to confirm it, they sent out a 625.

The installer spent about 30 minutes on the phone with a Dish rep and after explaining that they DO have a 622 (The rep just kept saying, we have no 622) I was told I can get one installed on 2-26 and they needed to charge me an additional $200, getting me up to the standard $249 fee. 

What idots Dish are!

I've been with them since '97 and if there was anything remotley comparable, I'd switch in an instant. Come on Verizon, bring on the fiber!


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Same here. Just called to check on HD programming and to confirm my order for the 622. I have never dealt with people who were less informed than the local gas station attendants. I do not blame the csr but I blame DISH. My order for a 622 was not really a 622. The csr told me I had ordered an 811, then her supervisor told me I ordered a 211. I don't get it. How can a company be so screwed up. I cancelled the order and will decide what to do once I calm down a bit. I too have been with Dish since 97 and if there were any choices other than Charlie Inc. , I would switch. How can the system be so screwed up that 3 csr's confirmed I ordered a VIP622 when in fact apparently I didn't. On another note: I was also told I needed to get a waiver to receive CBS HD in Denver. I didn't know if was available. I've been getting CBSHD from New York for a year or so. Can anyone shed any light on this? You apparently cannot trust or believe anything you hear on the phone from DISH.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

OK, is this toned down enough?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

chicago, if you get charged only $249 total, you arne't paying the normal price. the normal price is $299, so you'd be coming in $50 ahead. go have a nice dinner in Dish  

Jerry, are you local to Denver? they are likely to get the HD locals soon, so that may cause a change in the HD distants. at this point I think we can assume we know more than the person ordering our packages at dish


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> My friend (a current E* customer) called yesterday to get one, and they told him it would be $299.00 up front. Unfortunately he can't afford that right now. Why is E* making it so expensive for current customers to get a new DVR? New customers don't have to pay the up front costs. Where's the loyalty at for current customers? Couldn't E* allow current customers to rent or make payments on the new box instead?


$299.00 just isn't that much these days. If you can't afford that, then you need to enjoy standard-def for a while longer.

The cost for the company to finance this amount of money is just not practical.

There is nothing in the constitution, nor Echostar's business plan that obligates them to supply everyone an HD receiver.

I'd love to own one of those new 200 mph Ford's, but they're more than I can afford. I don't expect Ford to work a special deal for me. So I'm keeping my Volvo and my 921. The Volvo because I can afford it and I know it works, and the 921 because I'm hesitant about jumping from the frying pan into the fire.

I'll manage to survive somehow.


----------

